
Microsoft CEO: Data Privacy Is a Human Right - wil_I_am_27
https://www.pymnts.com/safety-and-security/2018/microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-data-laws/
======
nhkssol
Privacy is the right to chose who knows what about you, or in the modern
world, who has your data and what they use it for.

When large companies say they support user privacy, they're referring to
preventing data breaches not preventing themselves and the third
parties/governments they share your data with from using your data in a way
you probably wouldn't consent to. As far as I'm concerned, that's not privacy.

